# Spendenfunktion



## Xym (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich erstelle für einen Verein eine Homepage auf der man Spenden kann.
Wenn der Beuscher per PayPal zahlen will, ist das kein Problem, da Paypal selber die Funktion anbieten einen Spendenbutton auf der Homepage zu platzieren.
Mein Problem ist die Überweisung. Schön wäre es, wenn der Benutzer von der Homepage zur Seite der Bank verlinkt wird wo er dann die Überweisung tätigt. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll.

Hoffe, dass einer von euch sich damit auskennt oder es schon einmal gemacht hat.


----------



## hela (10. Februar 2012)

Xym hat gesagt.:


> ..., wenn der Benutzer von der Homepage zur Seite der Bank verlinkt wird wo er dann die Überweisung tätigt. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll...


Hallo,

vielleicht weiß das jemand von der Bank, die das entsprechende Konto führt?


----------

